# Preset for Pro Contrast?



## les_stockton (May 8, 2014)

I am a frequent use of Nik Software's Color Efex Pro, which has a Pro Contrast filter.  I typically use the Dynamic Contrast preset within that.  I like the results, but wish that for most things, I wish I had something similar that I could do within Lightroom 5.  I was wondering if anyone out there had a preset that does this good of a job that I wouldn't have to use Color Efex except for limited cases.


----------



## chris02 (May 8, 2014)

Can you not create your own, place the same image next to each other in develop.

 The one your have already worked in Color Efex and the other in its original state, then work the original in LR until they match and then store as a preset?


----------

